# [CubeDesk] a cubing timer, trainer, and analytics desktop app



## kashnote (Mar 3, 2021)

Hi all, I just finished a new app called CubeDesk that is basically like csTimer, but a desktop app that works on Mac, Windows, and Linux. I initially made it because all of the timers that I know of are web based and I wanted a desktop app. Also, all of the existing sites are either confusing or look a bit antiquated. With this app, I put in a lot of effort into making sure it's simple and looks great.

I made the app $4.99 but set a sale on it for $3.99 that's going to last until March 9th, 2021. You can download it from the site here: https://cubedesk.io

The app features:

Timer for 3x3, 2x2, 4x4, Skewb, etc.
Focus mode
Manual time entry
Detailed info on each solve in your solve history

Session management
Beautiful stats page to see your progress over time
700+ algorithms to train (OLL, PLL, ZBLL, etc.)
Custom algorithm creator (this one's really cool)
Settings to fine-tune your cubing experience
Let me know what you think of the app! And if you have any suggestions.

Some screenshots:


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 3, 2021)

Seems pretty cool. Tell me if one of u get to see if it's worth it. The alg trainer looks cool.
Looks like you put a lot of work into it. Will prob get.


----------



## kashnote (Mar 3, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> Seems pretty cool. Someone tell me if one of u get to see if it's worth it. The alg trainer looks cool.
> Looks like you put a lot of work into it. Will prob get.



We've got a discord channel if you'd like to see some real user feedback! There are about 30 people currently using it


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 3, 2021)

The design looks pretty cool.


----------



## duckyisepic (Mar 4, 2021)

i like the UI, it reminds me of toggl. I would definitely buy it if I had the money.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 4, 2021)

Sent you a DM @kashg


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Mar 4, 2021)

Nice. I wish it didn't cost money, but I understand why.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 4, 2021)

CraterCuberYT said:


> Nice. I wish it didn't cost money, but I understand why.


Yeah. But if you think about it, a speedstacks timer costs you $30, this is only $5 (now $4) and this has stats alg trainer and more, the speed stacks does not.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 4, 2021)

Is it possible to change the theme? I prefer black background with bright green text lol


----------



## crazycuber36 (Mar 4, 2021)

You should publish this to the microsoft store since my computer is in s mode and if you can it would be cool if you can make it compatible with Bluetooth smart cubes.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 4, 2021)

it reminds me of apple ui


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 4, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> it reminds me of apple ui


That's true. Very easy on the eyes. I like the blue esp


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Mar 5, 2021)

App seems good and very usable. I like the interface and the design. Yet to get enough solves on it to check out the stats but I can already see a few enhancements that I would like in a timer, seeing as I have been spoilt by CSTimer.

1. Ability to import times and solves /sessions from the likes of CSTimer
2. Draw the scramble for a reference.
3. Have an audible message/sound for inspection timing at 8 and 12
4. Keyboard shortcuts to +2, DNF, delete the last solve
5. In stats to see a time distribution eg .(see image)
6. Have a list of solve times in the main timer window (like cstimer) so I don't have to go click on Stats to have an overview
7. Ability to stop the inspection timer and return to the main window without starting the solve
8. In stats being able to configure my own Ao's eg. ao25, ao50, etc
9. Cross solver + other tools

There are probably more. For reference there is another Desktop app "Block Keeper" developed by a cuber on the forums, which is also cross platform. Sadly life has caught up with him and he no longer has time to develop the app further. It has a lot of cool features including being able to video record each solve. I would definitely recommend checking it out to give you some ideas. Good luck with the app and the development.


----------



## povlhp (Mar 5, 2021)

Minimum requirement is useable on Phone as well. One license across all platforms.
Missing features:
Support for sync of data to cloud with merge (something cstimer is missing).
Bluetooth cube support (with full recording, and splits)

I use a few computers, work laptop, home PC, home mac, iPhone. Would like relatively seamless sync - So support for something in the cloud, or sync to the phone from any device.


----------



## kashnote (Mar 6, 2021)

JohnnyReggae said:


> App seems good and very usable. I like the interface and the design. Yet to get enough solves on it to check out the stats but I can already see a few enhancements that I would like in a timer, seeing as I have been spoilt by CSTimer.
> 
> 1. Ability to import times and solves /sessions from the likes of CSTimer
> 2. Draw the scramble for a reference.
> ...



Hey thanks for the details feedback! I'll respond to them here:

1. In progress! Was actually working on this today and hoping to finish it tomorrow.
2. Also in progress. Maybe 3-4 more days until this is done
3. Next up in my todo list. Should be done in 3-4 days
4. This one is also coming soon. In my to-do list
5. That's actually awesome. I'll definitely add that in. I've been looking for more charts into the stats page
6. Are you not seeing your solves in the main window? It should be there...
7. Good point, I'll add this to the list
8. Also good. In my to-do list now
9. In my to-dos list!

I'll check Block Keeper out! I plan on continuing development on this app until all of these major features are done. And then make minor improvements as time goes on.



povlhp said:


> Minimum requirement is useable on Phone as well. One license across all platforms.
> Missing features:
> Support for sync of data to cloud with merge (something cstimer is missing).
> Bluetooth cube support (with full recording, and splits)
> ...



Bluetooth has been suggested a few times in the Discord channel. I don't know when I'll get to it, honestly, but it's in my to-do list! Same goes for syncing with cloud.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 18, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Is it possible to change the theme? I prefer black background with bright green text lol


it actually is.


I got it its deff worth it. video about it coming soon


----------



## Nir1213 (Mar 18, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Is it possible to change the theme? I prefer black background with bright green text lol


green is the best color on your eyes. Good choice


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 18, 2021)

He also updates this almost everyday so new features are always coming. Again deff worth the like $5


----------



## carcass (Mar 19, 2021)

This looks like twisty timer on steroids on PC. Sounds like a winning combo to me!


----------



## the dnf master (Mar 19, 2021)

The images look quite professional from what I can tell. I will wait for longer before buying but it is definitely going to be considered


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 19, 2021)

this is the video I made about it


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Mar 30, 2021)

I see there is a new updated version, however the auto update is not working properly. The old version is uninstalled, but the new version is not installed after that ? Tried to install the old version, and get the message that the new version will be installed when exiting, unfortunately it doesn't.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Apr 11, 2021)

@kashg - I'd like a reply on the status of the app, or I would like a refund of my money .... This is quite ridiculous that the app is now useless and you walk off with everyone's cash ???


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Apr 28, 2021)

Does bluetooth cubes work with it?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 23, 2021)

So, I posted this on the Discord, but the only response that I got was a "hm," so I was hoping that somebody here is more helpful. I'm not able to import my megaminx session from csTimer. It has 150 solves and when I press the "Import Data" button, it just says that I have an invalid file. I have tried multiple times, and it hasn't worked. I'm also importing a 2x2 session with 14,800 solves in it. It's been importing for almost 18 hours now, and I'm not sure what the issue is. My 3x3 session that has about half that number of solves only took about 15 seconds, so I'm not sure why it's taking this long.


----------



## kashnote (Jun 27, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> So, I posted this on the Discord, but the only response that I got was a "hm," so I was hoping that somebody here is more helpful. I'm not able to import my megaminx session from csTimer. It has 150 solves and when I press the "Import Data" button, it just says that I have an invalid file. I have tried multiple times, and it hasn't worked. I'm also importing a 2x2 session with 14,800 solves in it. It's been importing for almost 18 hours now, and I'm not sure what the issue is. My 3x3 session that has about half that number of solves only took about 15 seconds, so I'm not sure why it's taking this long.



Hey Ben. The importing of 2x2 solves should be fixed now. Big imports (10k+) like that were timing out because the server didn't have enough memory.

I'm aware of the megaminx import bug. I have a task to work on it and fix it. csTimer exports megaminx sessions in a really weird way so i just need to figure out how to properly parse the file.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 27, 2021)

kashg said:


> Hey Ben. The importing of 2x2 solves should be fixed now. Big imports (10k+) like that were timing out because the server didn't have enough memory.
> 
> I'm aware of the megaminx import bug. I have a task to work on it and fix it. csTimer exports megaminx sessions in a really weird way so i just need to figure out how to properly parse the file.


Thanks! I definitely will switch to CubeDesk once that issue is fixed, so make sure to let me know!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 4, 2021)

CubeDesk Oh no... : ( I knew we'd have frauds but to see it actually happen.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 4, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> CubeDesk Oh no... : ( I knew we'd have frauds but to see it actually happen.


@BenChristman1 what are you confused about?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 4, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> @BenChristman1 what are you confused about?


I thought that that was the real one. I guess that I’ve been using the fake one this whole time!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 4, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I thought that that was the real one. I guess that I’ve been using the fake one this whole time!


Click the link...


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jul 4, 2021)

@Thecubingcuber347 theres also another one https://app.cubedesk.io/user/Cubing

The average and the single don't make sense, also, the scramble doesn't really look all that special for the 3.52 single.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 4, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Click the link...


I did. I thought that the fake one was the real one. My bad.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 4, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I did. I thought that the fake one was the real one. My bad.


No, the profile. Fake solves.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 4, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> No, the profile. Fake solves.


Oh, I’m dumb. So I’m on my phone right now, and when you open CubeDesk on mobile, it says that it’s not available for mobile. I just assumed that you meant it was a fake site. Disregard my last couple posts, that’s my mistake.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jul 4, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Oh, I’m dumb. So I’m on my phone right now, and when you open CubeDesk on mobile, it says that it’s not available for mobile. I just assumed that you meant it was a fake site. Disregard my last couple posts, that’s my mistake.


I thought the same for a second lol


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jul 5, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> CubeDesk Oh no... : ( I knew we'd have frauds but to see it actually happen.


His 3x3 Times have been taken down.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 5, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> His 3x3 Times have been taken down.


There still are more frauds and it's not just for 3x3 : (


----------



## Flowkap (Oct 18, 2021)

Stupid question, but didn't it state it costs 5 bucks (not a problem) and is a desktop app? I did signup on the mentioned page (for free) and its a Webb application. Did all of this change recently? Mobile is still not supported by a message on the app.cubedesk.io page. Thats more o less the only thing blocking me from using it straight away.

----

Update: Ok I found this thread 'I created a speed cubing web app' https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/i-created-a-speed-cubing-web-app.84643/

Does it mean the desktop app is dead as well?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 18, 2021)

Flowkap said:


> Does it mean the desktop app is dead as well?


yes of course


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 29, 2021)

bump


MuaazCubes said:


> @Thecubingcuber347 theres also another one https://app.cubedesk.io/user/Cubing
> 
> The average and the single don't make sense, also, the scramble doesn't really look all that special for the 3.52 single.


this was me when I left my accidental time for vacation.

edit: i was feeling guiltily


----------



## MuaazCubes (Oct 29, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> bump
> 
> this was me when I left my accidental time for vacation.
> 
> edit: i was feeling guiltily


If it's by accident, then there's no need to feel guilty, I just thought that you did it on purpose, I'm just glad that it was just a misunderstanding.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 29, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> bump
> 
> this was me when I left my accidental time for vacation.
> 
> edit: i was feeling guiltily


Weren't there multiple fake times? I thought I saw you doing that with other events. At least 2x2.

Edit: Let's just forget about this. I said *weren't* there, not are there. But you seem to not know what I'm talking about.


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 30, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Weren't there multiple fake times? I thought I saw you doing that with other events. At least 2x2.


??? no? my 2x2 time is real.


----------



## Garf (Nov 12, 2021)

To all cubedesk users:
you know how the WCA scramble code for 4x4 scrambles the cube like a 3x3, then combines wide moves and 3x3 moves at the end?
Ex. D2 F2 L2 D R2 D B2 F2 L2 B2 U B' F' D' F2 L F' L U2 L2 D2 Rw2 Fw2 B' U Rw2 U2 Rw2 B R2 B2 F U B' Rw D' R2 U2 D2 Fw D Fw2 D' Rw U Fw
D2 F2 L2 D R2 D B2 F2 L2 B2 U B' F' D' F2 L F' L U2 L2 D2 // outer layer turns
Rw2 Fw2 B' U Rw2 U2 Rw2 B R2 B2 F U B' // 2 Wide move and outer layer turns
Rw D' R2 U2 D2 Fw D Fw2 D' Rw U Fw // Singular wide moves and outer layer turns

Well, is there a way to shift this scramble type for cubedesk?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 12, 2021)

Could you elaborate on what you mean with "shift" in this situation?

It's definitely possible to generate proper 4x4x4 scrambles for the web, as evidenced by https://cstimer.net and https://scramble.cubing.net/?event=444


----------



## Garf (Nov 13, 2021)

Lucas Garron said:


> Could you elaborate on what you mean with "shift" in this situation?
> 
> It's definitely possible to generate proper 4x4x4 scrambles for the web, as evidenced by https://cstimer.net and https://scramble.cubing.net/?event=444


Oh, I just mean convert scramble type from what cubedesk first defaults to what I want to scramble as.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 13, 2022)

Will a avg of 500/100 ever be added?


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 27, 2022)

there is a website called cubedesk.io I was wondering if anyone wanted to do it with me


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 27, 2022)

Sure!


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jul 27, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Sure!


go to cubedesk make an account then use this link: https://www.cubedesk.io/m/head-to-head/l63zpv4e

nvm just go to play and do a 1v1

So I got the day off for Nevada day so I'm just home cubing


anyone wanna do a race on cubedesk.io and if you do just tell me and I will give you a link


----------



## Taffy23 (Oct 9, 2022)

Ive been using cubedesk for about a month now, its way better than cstimer, its clean and easy to use, but it still is very feature rich. are you planning on adding pyraminx scramble visuals in the future?


----------



## Imsoosm (Oct 9, 2022)

Taffy23 said:


> are you planning on adding pyraminx scramble visuals in the future?


Kash's probably not planning to, it took him around 8 months to add mo3 and ao100


----------



## Taffy23 (Oct 9, 2022)

What coding language(s) does cubedesk use?


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 10, 2022)

Taffy23 said:


> Ive been using cubedesk for about a month now, its way better than cstimer, its clean and easy to use, but it still is very feature rich. are you planning on adding pyraminx scramble visuals in the future?


Tell me this is an ironic question. Please.


----------



## Taffy23 (Oct 10, 2022)

Yeah, it seems like a lot of cstimer users only use cstimer because of the pyraminx scramble visuals,


----------



## Jack Law (Oct 10, 2022)

cstimer is wayyy better than cubedesk


----------



## Taffy23 (Oct 11, 2022)

Cubedesk is way more customizable


----------



## EthanMCuber (Oct 11, 2022)

How do you increase your rating? I’m really confused.


----------



## Jack Law (Oct 12, 2022)

srry but it ay be ore customizable but cstier is og u can custiize the colors backround and its so much easier to use but i will retry cubedesk and make a podcast on it podcast episode


----------



## Taffy23 (Oct 12, 2022)

You cant do this with cstimer


----------



## Taffy23 (Oct 12, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> How do you increase your rating? I’m really confused.


you can boost your rating by competing on cubedesk, click the sword logo on the side of the screen, also, welcome to speed solving.com


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 12, 2022)

Is it possible to put CubeDesk on chrome web store so I can install it on my chromebook?


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 12, 2022)

Taffy23 said:


> You cant do this with cstimer


And tell me why anyone in their right mind would want to change their background to the buffalo bills?


----------



## ruffleduck (Oct 13, 2022)

Anyway, it is possible to have a custom image background in cstimer


----------



## Taffy23 (Oct 13, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> And tell me why anyone in their right mind would want to change their background to the buffalo bills?


have you watched any football in the last 3 years? The buffalo bills have some of the best players in the nfl: Josh Allen, Stefon Diggs, Ed Oliver, etc. but I had been a fan even before Josh Allen, maybe its a thing that only a true fan would understand… …but this isn’t a football thread, so back to the main point…


----------



## Jack Law (Oct 13, 2022)

im doing an episode on it tonight andit will be out Tomorow










The Whackicast


Listen to The Whackicast on Spotify. I have a podcast name now!




open.spotify.com


----------



## oskarinmix (Nov 9, 2022)

Can not connect gan i3 bluetooth cube to cubedesk.io getting this error at console

830b370a-1017-4ba1-8374-dbaf68fcd896.min.js:479 Uncaught (in promise) DOMException: No Services matching UUID 0000180a-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb found in Device.


----------



## Osric (Nov 9, 2022)

oskarinmix said:


> Can not connect gan i3 bluetooth cube to cubedesk.io getting this error at console
> 
> 830b370a-1017-4ba1-8374-dbaf68fcd896.min.js:479 Uncaught (in promise) DOMException: No Services matching UUID 0000180a-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb found in Device.


That UUID is for a Gan 356i v1, which by now is a pretty old cube. If you have one, it should work; if you have an i3, iCarry, or some newer code it is possible cubedesk doesn't support it. cubeast does (and my open source website that is deseprate for testers does).

Osric


----------



## a_cuber04 (Dec 30, 2022)

Is there any way to get a Mo3 on the stats? I can get an Ao3, but not an Mo3, which of course is different.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Dec 30, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Is it possible to put CubeDesk on chrome web store so I can install it on my chromebook?


It is a website, so you do not need to install it. Just go to Cubedesk


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Jan 1, 2023)

K thanks.


----------

